# How to make a Ghillie pullover



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

nice can we see a full body shot of you hiding


----------



## vygr55 (Sep 25, 2009)

looks nice, good work.Gimme something to do this winter while i'm bored.


----------



## 2wheelercustoms (Sep 27, 2009)

vygr55 said:


> looks nice, good work.Gimme something to do this winter while i'm bored.


*Exactly! That is the time to do it! :wink:
I will get a shot up soon in the bush with both of the suits!*


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

I am diggin that. I have always wanted to make one but never did. Now I have to go get some stuff. My wife is going to be pissed.


----------



## amcardon (Mar 17, 2009)

Ryan.Johnson said:


> I am diggin that. I have always wanted to make one but never did. Now I have to go get some stuff. My wife is going to be pissed.


My wife was also pissed when I bought everything...about a year ago and haven't touched it! Have everything to make a full body "cover-all" suit, just haven't done it. This thread, and the upcoming Christmas break from school, just might push me over the edge to start!

The pullover is such a good idea! Really looking forward to seeing additional pics!


----------



## 2wheelercustoms (Sep 27, 2009)

*Just take your time and have fun with it! I will be posting more stuff soon:wink:*


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

would love to see how this suit finally turned out..... can we see the pics now?


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

A friend of mine made one and I think they work awesome.

Here is a shot of the woods









And here he is in the same spot









Here he is against the tree more in the open . He attached some fake leaves to it as well as the jute


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Not to hijak but,,,,

A trick to these things is to definately take your time, cut them generous, and tie tight, You can also roll around in the duff and get natural leaves and twigs stickin on the ghille to make it even more effective. 

That Ghillesuits.com site is GREAT!

You can also glue the netting to a set of BDU's with shoe-goo and make a full on cover system with whaver kind of backing camo, and the net / ghille over the top.

I recentlly purcahsed 2 sets of that digital army camo surplus with zip up tops for $16 recently and the kit costs $80 to my door, If I cut things right I can have enough for two full suits. One for Western Oregon Jungle green, and one for the eastern OR tan/ grey/black desert areas. 

Im gunna start building it probably the second week in October. 

I talked to a guy (former Army Spec. Forces) that has one and he says the deer can sometimes even smell him, and look right thru him and never really spook out, you just totally disappear as your dimensional outline completely fools the game. THEY FLAT OUT WORK!
Kevin


----------



## Carny (Nov 3, 2011)

This is something I've been wanting to do for a long time but never put any effort into it. My biggest concern is being able to actually walk through the woods. I can picture myself snagged up so bad I have to cut myself out, lol. 

Can you walk through thicker stuff that may have thorns in one of these?


----------



## hovimaul (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

As an archer I have always avoided these things since I expect that one of those thousands of strands would get caught in the string and screw the shot. I mean I've had pockets that I thought were laying flat get caught in the string. I suppose that if you are making your own you could omit the strings from the down string chest area. Well at the very least weave them into the netting in that area.

Regardless this is a great thread thanks for sharing.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Talked to a bow hunter that made one, he said to just take the strings you put on the inside of the bow and and chest area and cut them 1/2 the length and tie them in. The shorter strings will be out of the way and still be plenty of camo. Never had a problem.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Rhody Hunter said:


> A friend of mine made one and I think they work awesome.
> 
> Here is a shot of the woods
> 
> ...


There are ghost faces in the first 2 pics. Cool suit,but to tedious for me. Lol


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Great camo!


----------



## Sccoyote (Aug 10, 2012)

I read on another forum once that a guy cut some paracord strands the same length as the jute strands and tied them in. That way he used the paracord to attach vegetation.


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

like one said. cut stripes of old stiff clothing or name tags something of that sort and glue the strands to it then glue it to your pants of choice and jacket and hat that is how its done for a marine sniper.


----------

